# For the Lisztians



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

At Berkshire Record Outlet (www.berkshirerecordoutlet.com) :

B0015651-02-DEUTSCHE GRAMMOPHON
Format: CD, Qty: 1, Price: $7.98 ($7.98 ea.)
Code: 158610

Liszt, Totentanz [Jorge Bolet, piano w.London Symphony Orchestra/ Ivan Fischer]; Hungarian Fantasy [Shura Cherkassky, piano w.Berlin Philharmonic/ Herbert von Karajan]; Mephisto Waltz #1 [Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano]; Liebestraum #3; Concert Paraphrase on Verdi's 'Rigoletto'; La campanella; Consolation #1 [Daniel Barenboim, piano]; Hungarian Rhapsodies 2 [Lang Lang, piano] & 6 [Martha Argerich, piano]; Il Penseroso [Wilhelm Kempff, piano]; Funerailles; Gnomenreigen [Mikhail Pletnev, piano]; Valse-Caprice #6 [Vladimir Horowitz, piano]; Concert Paraphrase on Mendelssohn's Wedding March and Elfin Chorus; Fantasy on Themes from Mozart's 'Marriage of Figaro' {ed. Busoni}: La Lugubre Gondola #1 [Egon Petri, piano]; Liebeslied {after Schumann} [Yundi Li, piano]; Feux Follets [Sviatoslav Richter, piano]; Waldesrauschen [Geza Anda, piano]; Les jeux d'eau a la Villa d'Este [Zoltan Kocsis, piano]; Wilde Jagd [Alice Sara Ott, piano]; Nuages gris [Jean-Rodolphe Kars, piano]. (Total time: 157'04')

The old hands will recognize all of the pianist names except maybe the last two. Note that Lang Lang and Yundi Li are represented.

This outlet isn't convenient for non-North American members, because of shipping expense. The 2-disc set can be identified by the DG catalog number (B0015651-0) at other sellers. Berkshire is selling it as either an overstock or a remainder, but prices should be decent anywhere.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Well shucks. Haven't been able to find it listed at amazon.com, and discovered I don't know how to search for it at Presto Classical. Maybe it's a 'remainder remains'?


----------

